# cat chases bird



## gaurdianaq (Nov 4, 2009)

is there any way to get it so the cat does not chase the bird... so the 2 of them can get along... the dog and cat get along well...ish I just want to have it so that I won't have a repeat when the cat was asleep and hacker was on my shoulder and all of a sudden he swatted at the bird... no damage was done but I was wondering if anyone else who has cats/birds has taught them to get along


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is simple just keep the cat in another room when your tiel has out of cage time. Also make sure the cage is out of reach from your other pets.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Put the bird in another room with the door closed. Too risky trying to make them 'get a long' because it won't work like that. All may not be rosy, however, when an owner decides to mix cats and birds. An important consideration is that the cat MUST never be allowed to scratch or bite at a bird. *Cats (and dogs) carry a small, gram-negative organism in their saliva called Pasteurella Multicocida.* This bacteria causes osteoarthritis, which leads to septicemia and death, if introduced into a bird by a bite or a scratch.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

i taught mine wen they were young but now i dont have them =[


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

With as many birds as i have,i wont risk having a cat around,the cat would end up in the cage and the birds loose all the time,,HEHEHEHAHAHA..good luck!!


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I deffo wouldnt do this either, thats why ive got DOGS to chase the CATS away, ha ha.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah its a bit of an iffy subject this one.. I have a cat too, but she is never allowed near the birds at all- not even near the cage. So really, the birds dont know a cat exists, and the cat doesnt know birds exist! We also have dogs who are allowed with the birds, but only when the birds are caged. They dont seem to care much about the birds, but i still wouldnt trust them if the birds were out!

I think the only way you *could* make birds and cats get along is if you introduced a teeny tiny 6week old kitten to a tolerant tiel and created and early bond. But honestly, even thats a long shot. Not impossible though.

Good luck in your quest  Let us know how it goes. Just be careful.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Cats are predators, birds are prey. That's the way it is. Keep them apart for best results. I have 7 cats... had 12 a few years ago. They live in a little cottage in the back garden and have their own covered run to go out in. The cottage is heated and air conditioned and has a ceiling fan, linoleum floors, comfortable furniture, litter boxes etc. I go out there twice a day to feed, clean and give cuddles. They are all ancient and doddering but I still would not trust them around my tiels. They are just so instinctual... When something wiggles or flutters they chase it... When they catch it they are programmed to bite the neck and sever the spinal cord whether its the toy mouse or a tiel. My two ancient dogs live inside and I am also very careful with them as one is a terrier mix and has killed small animals in the past. Mostly the other dog is just afraid of the birds but you never know...


----------



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

I have two cats and one small dog as well as my cockatiel Charlie. One cat could care less about the bird, he'll just watch him sometimes and then goes to sleep. The other one went after charlie while he was in his cage, and I would give the cat a spray of water every time , now he stays clear of it and leaves Charlie alone. However, the problem I have is the dog won't leave the bird alone! I just make sure they're separated and that's easier and safer by far than trying to juggle them all


----------

